

WebGL Nyan cat - geuis
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6213850/WebGL/nyanCat/nyan.html

======
imrehg
With all this WebGL fun that is going around, I find it very annoying that I
have to be missing out. I'm on Linux, using the Intel Mesa driver and while
they say it on the WebGL support page that I should keep my drivers up to
date, it's "too up to date" (7.11.2 and WebGL only works for <=7.9)... I mean,
come on!

~~~
DanielRibeiro
On chrome you can ignore the video blacklist[1] with '--ignore-gpu-blacklist'
flag. My ubuntu only started seeing WebGL after I did this.

[1]
[http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=4ed2...](http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=4ed2cebe3379b1a2&hl=en)

~~~
evmar
A warning: enabling WebGL on a known-bad set of drivers means arbitrary pages
can now crash X.

We probably need some "click to play" like feature for WebGL, but it's a
terrible user experience: you load a page, you get an offer "do you want to
see the stuff yes/no" and sometimes when you click yes your machine hard
locks.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
It is a fair warning. I've had some bad bugs happening out of it, but most of
them are some heavily custom shaders not loading.

------
chrisledet
I really wish my volume wasn't so high when I clicked the link.

~~~
georgefox
Whoa, there's audio! Firefox doesn't play the MP3s, unfortunately.

------
alexpeattie
Mirror: <http://www.alexpeattie.com/nyan-3d/>

(Couldn't find one elsewhere, so uploaded files from this repo:
<https://github.com/canuckistani/Nyan-3D-Firefox-fix>)

------
reedum
For some reason the idea behind Nyan Cat blows my mind. "Hey, lets add a cat
face to a poptart and make it shit rainbows"... "Yea, then lets add an
annoying song to it and make it loop forever"

~~~
redthrowaway
3 days later, and it's all the Internet can talk about.

We're a rather strange bunch.

------
robgough
Dropbox has temporarily disabled due to traffic, anyone got an alternative
link?

------
alpb
Dropbox apparently suspended the link due to too much bandwidth consumption.
Does anyone have a mirror?

------
Forrest7778
This made me giggle. It's really neat and well done - good job!

Why does he always just drop down and never come back, I miss that little
kitty after the first 5 seconds!

~~~
tiptup
I had the same issue until I figured your pointer controls the perspective.

~~~
godDLL
If you click it pauses, and the soundtrack goes into Inception-mode.

------
ConstantineXVI
And on the other end of the technical spectrum, in your terminal via Telnet.

`telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu`

~~~
bconway
_$ telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu_

 _bash: telnet: command not found_

Heh, guess it's been a while.

------
lizzard
I love it, and I'd love to read a post on how you did this!

~~~
goblin89
Real author appears unknown.

My version is that it's Ricardo Cabello Miguel[0], he supposedly has tweeted
it first[1], and the source code of the cat feels like some of his projects'.

[0] <http://mrdoob.com/> [1]
<https://twitter.com/#!/mrdoob/status/146879933640228865>

~~~
mrdoob2
Nope. Wasn't me :)

------
antifuchs
I love the postrock/space-y sound it makes when you pause. Rotating around the
frozen cat then feels like the space scenes in a bizarre rendition of "2001".

~~~
potomak
I think it's nyan cat song slowed down.

------
mmcdan
That song is really catchy.

~~~
bdonlan
You might like some of daniwellP's other works then - I'm quite partial to
nekomimi switch myself: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txejaggf8dg>

------
dvillase
I would love to see this one done similarly to nyan.cat where you have a timer
and some witty nyaning comment. :)

------
mikeknoop
It is really difficult to control the view with a mouse...

------
darksaga
How long before the Mexican version gets a 3D upgrade?

------
tar
This is awesome!

------
dobata
rad

------
navs
Absolutely love it. Nyan cat makes me feel genuinely happy.

